# CFL Grow Box Set-Up



## Agent 47 (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay, first off I want to say I went from knowing nothing about hydroponics or the lights or differnent methods, I was uneducated in the world of hydroponics. It's been about 2 1/2 weeks of research to come up with this setup. I was going to go with a MH & HPS system.

I will soon be getting an apartment and where I live I would feel much safer having everything enclosed and not visible unless you "get in" it somehow.

What my plan to do during the grow is to run both the 2700k lamp and the 6400k lamp at the same time. I couldn't find any good fixtures I was only able to find that one for CFL's and it's kind of expensive, I'm sure you guys know of cheaper and if not as good, better models. This site, http://www.hydrogrowsystems.co.uk/store/product.asp?spc=GKLseems to have the best deals on High Output CFL's but I'm not sure if they ship to the sites, I would also be able to get both lights at one site with them.

The autopots I wanted to experiment with them, I've seen plenty of others have incredible success with them. I'm just worried I don't have enough lights, even though you can get these so much closer and the kelvin is perfect for veg. and flowering.



I'm going to post what I have planned on running so far. Suggestions and cost cutting solutions please.

Thankyou 

200 Watt 6400K CFL
200 Watt 2700K CFL
(Two) Hydrofarm Compact Fluorescent Grow Light Fixture
Triple Layer 6" "Freshmaker" Filter
Clip Fan 6 Inch (Circulating Fan)
Can-Fan 6" 440 CFM High Output
Home Box (L) (39.5"x39.5"x78.75")
Bale Of Coco Peat Brick
(1 Liter) Canna Coco A
Quad Autopot System (8 Plant Sites)


Links In Order:

http://www.planetnatural.com/site/order.html
http://electrical.hardwarestore.com/13-41-compact-fluorescent/maxlite-highmax-warm-white-bulb-134775.aspx
http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/productdetail.aspx?id=1175
http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/productdetail.aspx?id=1657
http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/productdetail.aspx?id=427
http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/productdetail.aspx?id=1109
http://www.buy-the-homebox.com/shop/product_family_homebox_l.html
http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/productdetail.aspx?id=146
http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/productdetail.aspx?id=1041
http://www.futuregarden.com/cgi-bin/shop/50-3006.html



Thanks In Advance


----------



## Iron Lotus (Aug 10, 2008)

They probly charge stupid amounts for shipping. By that time you can find them locally for that combined price.

Check out ebay too.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 10, 2008)

2 200 watt CFL's wont have the lumen output for a grow area that size.
Ideal lumens are 5000 per sq/ft, you need ~54000 and each 200 watt CFL puts out 10000.

Here is a link to a place that sells bulbs in the states.
hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/150-to-200-Watt-Compact-Fluorscent/


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 10, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> 2 200 watt CFL's wont have the lumen output for a grow area that size.
> Ideal lumens are 5000 per sq/ft, you need ~54000 and each 200 watt CFL puts out 10000.
> 
> Here is a link to a place that sells bulbs in the states.
> hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/150-to-200-Watt-Compact-Fluorscent/



Ya I knew i was going to come up significantly short. Hmm....
And those bulbs don't have selective kelvins, they only come in 5000k

Looks like I'm just going to go with 400watts of MH and 200watts of HPS

Can you run two different lights on a single 600watt digital ballast. I have a feeling I'm gonna have to buy two ballasts to run these lights at the same time 

I also heard that if you run MH throughout all phases of growth you may sacrifice yield, but you get higher resin and potency, how much truth is there to this?


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 10, 2008)

i am not an expert but have been a member for a while.. i don't think u can run two lights on one ballast atleast i wouldn't.. and for the mh for the whole thing is not a good idea i would use my hps for the whole thing if anything.. u can use the hps for veg and flower and u would not even need a mh.. but if i was u and i was going to spend the money for the hps and mh lights i would just veg with cfls and floruescent tubes this would keep them short and then flower with the 200 watt hps or 400 watt hps and get a suprising outcome.. hope this helps and good luck.....


----------



## Growdude (Aug 10, 2008)

Agent 47 said:
			
		

> Ya I knew i was going to come up significantly short. Hmm....
> And those bulbs don't have selective kelvins, they only come in 5000k
> 
> Looks like I'm just going to go with 400watts of MH and 200watts of HPS
> ...


 
You will get great results with that setup, it will need 2 ballasts but you have plenty of lumens.

Ive grown hole grows with 1000 watt MH and had great buds.


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think i'm going to build a box out of wood. If i wanted to grow 8 plants at a time what would you recomend the deminsions be?  

Will I be able to cut holes in the wood and mount a fan such as a can fan or something, and how do the carbon filters come into play? Are they able to clean just passive air or do they need to be on a blower of some sort?

And what are these cool tubes, do you mount fans to them? Where do you get the fans for them?

I was going to paint the inside with flat white paint is that sufficient pr should I with a mylar type reflective material?

Mount a crossbar at the top for hanging lights i think it will be fairly simple minimal light excaping


----------

